# Toshiba laptops ?which 1?



## canndy (Dec 25, 2004)

I'm looking to buy a Toshiba because I have had a good experience with it in the past. I want to utilize it so I can play games smoothly and use it for entertainment. 
Now this is what I am looking for... 

P4 3ghz+
Ram: 500MB+
nice vid card

those r three main things im looking for.. 
price range: CDN $1100-$2100
(cdn=canadian)
 if you any other brands you want to suggest go ahead 
ty


----------



## WeepinWillow (Dec 28, 2004)

I just got the Toshiba Satellite a75-S2112 and I just love it. I can play sims2 with no problems, although the salesman said it would never work. here are the specs 3.06 ghz 512 mb ram and a dvd multi superdrive it burns and plays dvds and or cds.


----------



## Techzilla (May 4, 2005)

i own the a75-s2112 and i think its cool except this problem i keep having on it with GTK runtimes. (for use with Gaim or Gimp) iv tried multiple versions of GTK no dice. reformated twice??? still no dice. 
any GTK app just wont even start, busy curser then nothing. no error messages that could be decoded and no info in the event log. If you also have this problem contact me at [email protected]


----------



## Techzilla (May 4, 2005)

BTW one of the best notebooks out there is the ASUS Z81K, and its actually resonably priced as well. if you want a powerfull notebook with 15.4 screen its my first choice. you have to order it online, but ASUS is way better than any of the major players. ASUS actually manufactures many of the motherboards used in dell/hp/toshiba...ext but thats just my tech-orianted view. if you ask any sales dude they ALWAYS say go with the major "brands".


----------



## canndy (Dec 25, 2004)

Thanks to both of you.
Tru any salesman would say go with the big companies. I wanted the ASUS, and you HAVE to buy it online, thats a bummer. Anyways, I am waiting till christmas.


----------

